# Keyboard typing by itself



## Aquafina (Mar 21, 2012)

This just started happening last night , my keyboard keeps repeating like the last 5 or 6 key strokes i did at the time this started .it will keep opening the start menu and typing asasasas and so in the search box or if i happen to be typing a search box on the internet it will type it there , sometimes it will minimize internet explorer and open the start menu and do it.I ve tried a different keyboard and its doing the exact same thing .I figured it was a virus or something but scanned it with 2 different antiviruses and nothing and it only does it if the keyboard is plugged in.Also the keyboard is unresponsive while its doing it ,like if i hit caps lock or num lock they wont work .I tried a system restore and uninstalling the keyboard drivers and it hasnt helped.I m out of ideas so hopefully someone on here can help , thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've seen similar issues from low quality KVM switches.

Test in Safe Mode.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Aquafina,

Is your keyboard a USB keyboard? If so, try plugging it onto another usb port. Also, test the keyboard in safe mode and see if the keyboard works fine in safe mode.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Aquafina (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks for the replies , it is a usb keyboard and i did try in different ports still same thing.Just tried it in safe mode and its still doing it

Edit: i figured i should mention when i switched it to a different port last night it seemed like it fixed itself wasnt untili turned on today thaat i seen it was still doing it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

